# Never let your fursuit ALONE!!



## da-fox (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello!
Im Da-Fox!
Maybe some of you have heard the story about me at Furfright 2008.

Well.. Furfright 2008 was my first furry convention. At the dance on the first day, I went to the headless lounge to drink a bit of water. I put my head on the head stand (Built by Shortwave). I then went to my room to change my paws. About 10-15 minutes later when I came back, my head was gone!

So... NEVER leave your head alone for too long, you NEVER know what can happen! Well.. the good thing is, that with the help of the barman, we found the thief. Well.. we are not sure 100% its him, but maybe at 99%. The barman and some other people told us that they saw him with my head and was really drunk. He was not a furry and was not at the hotel for the convention... so, he was a random guy heheh.

Well.. he paid for his drink and hotel room with a credit card so we have his name, address, phone number, etc.
At the moment, I'm waiting for some more details from the police and other people. I don't really want to pursue court because I'm a Canadian, so it would be a lot of trouble for me to do that. I heard that I can only fill out some papers at home and send them in the mail.... well... we will see!

Another VERY good thing....that happened without my knowledge, Tony and the organizers did a fund raising for me.... I heard about it from my friend... I was so surprised! Thanks to everyone who made a donation! They raised more than 550$ for me for a new head! Thanks a lot!

So... just be careful when you're at a convention... When you work on a head for more than 1 year, remake it more than 20 times and finished it 15 minutes before you leave for the convention.... that sucks!!!

Thanks again everyone! Furfright was AWESOME!

*Da-Fox*


----------



## Smexi Foxness (Oct 24, 2008)

I agree! I've never had an incident like that but I'm gonna make sure it never happens!! I love my husky suit too much to leave it unattended! But thanks anyways for da reminder!!! 

*hugz and nuzzles u*


----------



## da-fox (Oct 24, 2008)

Smexi Foxness said:


> I agree! I've never had an incident like that but I'm gonna make sure it never happens!! I love my husky suit too much to leave it unattended! But thanks anyways for da reminder!!!
> 
> *hugz and nuzzles u*



hehe.. yeah! very nice suit on your pic  Well.. just be careful... =^.^= Anyway, I had a lot of fun!

If you saw some pics of Shortwave or Tenkai at FF08.... maybe its me


----------



## Uro (Oct 24, 2008)

da-fox said:


> Hello!
> Im Da-Fox!
> Maybe some of you have heard the about story of me at Furfright 2008.
> 
> ...


             ^
             |
             |
Edited for readability.

It was probably a bad idea to leave something that valuable to you alone in a room full of other people. If you wouldn't leave a wad of cash in the middle of a given room, you probably shouldn't trust anything left valuable will remain there.


----------



## da-fox (Oct 24, 2008)

Uro said:


> ^
> |
> |
> Edited for readability.
> ...



But well... the thing is... WHAT A NO FURRY DO IN THE HEADLESS LOUNDGE???
And sorry.... my english is not the best because im a french canadian.. so french is my 1st language


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Oct 24, 2008)

Da-fox, Im so sorry to hear what happened.  I've never heard of a head getting stolen. Thats a real bummer.  But even thou heads are costly, they're still replaceable, to some extent.  I'll heed your warning, because the great thing about fursuits is that every one is unique and to have one stolen is jacked up.


----------



## Talvi (Oct 24, 2008)

Lesson learnt then: don't ever assume that it's ok to leave things around. It would be lovely to believe the best of everyone, but even in the nicest community, there's likely going to be a couple of arseholes.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh wow...that sucks.

At AC08, plenty of suiters left entire costumes in the headless lounge and nothing was ever reported stolen. That said I don't like the idea of leaving things you work so hard on or for behind.

At least for you it didn't end with you losing your head and never tracking down the their or being unable to replace the head.


----------

